# Broken tailgate hinges



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

After 15k miles my passenger side tailgate hinge had to be replaced. At 18k the driver side went out. I have two friends with 05 Frontiers and they had the same problem. I rarely use the extender. Anyone else who has had this happen?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

So HOW did they break (for the 3 of you)?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

huh... wierd... my tailgate rattles... they are looking into it next week when i bring it in for its oil change... hing seems fine though


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I had noticed looseness and the gate shaking and when I opened the gate the right hinge was broken, just snapped off. They fixed this immediately (I have no complains with my Nissan Dealership, they have been curteous and fast) and three weeks later the left one broke. I found out two days ago that two friends of mine who own Nismos have the same problem. Aside of that, at 20,000 miles I am extremely happy with my Frontier.


----------



## frontier.2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

The hinges on my 2006 Frontier SE haven't broke yet - but are bent. Dealer (Lansing, MI) says I must have backed in to something with gate down to cause the problem (which is untrue - unless they backed it into something when it was in for service previously), and that problem is not covered under warranty. I have a call in to Nissan USA to attempt resolution.


----------



## cartime (Aug 12, 2008)

Love my 05 Frontier 4L ,6speed ,but those hinges are just pain in the butt , just like the mechanical rad fan clutch and malfunctioning fuel gauge . On my second set of hinges and tomorrow ordering new set again as the left one is apart completely again .. The cup just comes off the bracket , just like it's made in China. The truck is working hard for living with 130 000 miles on it and running like new with perfect gas mileage. Electric rad fan installed month ago and so far so good (and no more vacuum cleaner sound )


----------

